# Diva Cup problem--intense abdominal pain after insertion and removal? (probably TMI)



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

(x-posted in NH&BC since so there's so much cup discussion there)

Long story short, this is the second time in about 3 months that I've inserted my Diva (mid-period), and after a short time (1/2 hour?) wearing it, I've started to have cramps and pain that start in my vagina and ultimately spread up to my lower abdomen and into my rectum. I've carefully removed the cup both times, and both times the pain has continued to an increase to an intensity where I start to think maybe I should head on over to the ER. I also have bleeding when this happens--not thick menstrual-type blood, but watery blood I'm in the middle of this now and am hoping it eases off again like it did last time, but this is really freaking me out completely. The first time it happened I had a little trouble with insertion and thought maybe I did something wrong (been using it for almost two years). Since then I've been super careful about insertion and removal, and nothing was weird about this particular time.

Last time, I was about to cave and go to the ER when it eased up and went away completely. Used pads, and then a tampon or two for the next few days, and then had no problem with the Diva again until today.

Has anyone else experienced this? Did I break myself? Is this a symptom of something else? I've never had any problems with endometriosis or anything like that, no terrible cramps with my period or anything. I love love love my Diva!!! I so don't want this to be the end.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Ya know, I have been using my divacup for 3 years now, and just recently (last 4 cycles) I have had this same problem...and I notice that those times while Im on my period there is more mucousy/watery blood...Im very curious about what this means!


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I have no idea, but I hope someone has answers for you.







: because I use one too.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Could you be inserting it too high?

It should sit quite far down. Or do you need to remove more of the stalk? I removed all of the stalk from my mooncup.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

It's definitely not too high--when mine finally settles into place, it feels like it's practically sliding out, it's so low (which is comfortable for me). And the stem is totally off, I never need it. Argh! I'm going to talk it over with my midwife when I see her next, I just wanted to see if any of the users here (I know there are lots) had any experience with the problem. About 20 minutes after I posted yesterday, the cramping had gone, and what I assume was my uterus was just a little achy for the rest of the night. Today I feel normal, but I'm still scared to put the thing back in until I figure out what's going on!

Thanks mamas. If anyone else has any insight, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

It sounds like it's causing spasms/cramping for some reason. Maybe your body is trying to push it out? Maybe it's bumping into some muscle and causing something similar to a charlie horse? I hope you get some answers.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

I found a "menstrual cup support group". Maybe you could try asking your question there:

http://community.livejournal.com/menstrual_cups/


----------

